# peritoneal dialysis catheter study



## trwilson (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know a cpt code (other than just fluoro) that can be charged if the Doc inserts guidewire and contrast into the catheter to make sure it's working properly.

Thanks,
Traci Wilson


----------



## MLS2 (Oct 27, 2008)

49400:  Injection of air or contrast into peritoneal cavity (separate procedure)   (74190)

does this sound like what your phys. did?


----------

